# Finger divot in Choil- Name is?



## goatgolfer (Oct 1, 2015)

Many of the newer pictures of gyuto knives have a finger relief in the choil. I handled some of ChefLarge's HHH knives this weekend and liked the feel especially with a pinch grip. The choils were also rounded so I don't know if it only comes in the deluxe, rounded and customized option package.

Does this feature have a proper name (like the one its mother gave it)?

Does it have another name other than finger divot (I just made that up)?

I did check the knife book of words before posting and no reference was found.:wink:


----------



## ThEoRy (Oct 1, 2015)

I think of it as a choil relief.


----------



## Pensacola Tiger (Oct 1, 2015)

Teruyasu Fujiwara, who seems to have originated or at least popularized this feature, calls it a "finger rest".


----------



## cheflivengood (Oct 2, 2015)

"Recurve heal" from Maumasi


----------



## MaumasiFireArts (Oct 6, 2015)

I got my inspiration from Fujiwara via the encouragement of Daniel O'Malley. Daniel never specifically called the feature anything, so I started calling it the 'recurve heel' like cheflivengood said. Finger rest makes good sense too.


----------



## Asteger (Oct 6, 2015)

I've got a Fujiwara and kind of like the 'finger rest', even if they're built a bit too small for my fingers.


----------



## MaumasiFireArts (Oct 6, 2015)

Asteger said:


> I've got a Fujiwara and kind of like the 'finger rest', even if they're built a bit too small for my fingers.



Ya, while it's definitely not very common, it is quite comfortable. I like how it acts as a kind of nook to lock you hand into while slice and dicing. It also makes it difficult for your hand to slide down and accidentally get bitten by the heel of the knife. Almost a kind of guard you might say.


----------



## goatgolfer (Oct 8, 2015)

With such cutting edge innovation as the finger rest, finger divot, choil notch, recurve heel being the newest in knife design, it's amazing the *Kenji* (r) knife, http://www.kitchenknifeforums.com/showthread.php/24513-Misen-Kickstarter-Knife?highlight=kenji, doesn't feature it in such high dollar advanced high-speed, low -drag invention as the Misen-Kenji model version 3.0.1.


----------



## goatgolfer (Mar 5, 2016)

Finger divot was inspired by ChefLarge's HHH line knife which he brought over to help me with a sharpening event. Well renowned in Detroit if you visit. His knife is on display in his "light" motif. http://www.kitchenknifeforums.com/showthread.php/22934-What-s-in-your-bag/page27


----------

